# Tegenaria's Picture Thread



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

My Chile Rose  is only a baby right now, but he/she's growing after a first molt with me.
Is about 2 inch including legs, and is now eating crickets quite well!


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

And another. She looks like a T now! Getting those hairy legs!


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 29, 2006)

*and my other spider...*

This is my namesake, Tegenaria domestica, making short work of a Lacewing!

This is his third molt since Ive had him, and his legs are ginormous!







This one really is  acting like an arboreal spider, and I will be moiving him into a taller home soon.


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

When I bought my chile rose I was told it was due to molt. i waited and waited then one morning a couple weeks ago i saw this and did a little dance!







And I was able to get a look at those fangs!


----------



## Dr Pies (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Tegenaria, is there any chance you could post more pics of your T.domestica?
I love those spiders


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm sure we have similar spiders in the UK that are all coming into houses just now as it's getting colder. The wee ones I can handle but the big huge fast things arg they give me the heebies!


----------



## Dr Pies (Sep 30, 2006)

Crunchie said:


> I'm sure we have similar spiders in the UK that are all coming into houses just now as it's getting colder. The wee ones I can handle but the big huge fast things arg they give me the heebies!


Funny you should say that, I just caught a huge one in a pint glass 20 mins ago.
They are creepy little things, no doubt about it..


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

Dr Pies said:


> Hi Tegenaria, is there any chance you could post more pics of your T.domestica?
> I love those spiders


Anyone who has kept one of these will know how fast they can move if released! So I have to photograph it thru the tank which is plastic and so a bit milky.
I hope to rectify that by getting a better enclosure for him(a tall sweet jar as Tegenarias are like arboreals)

But heres one of him eating a Crane Fly:


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

And an earlier pic before a molt(he has grown so quickly with each molt, and at first I thought it was a she until those pedi palps showed up)


----------



## Dr Pies (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks like a nice sized spider. 2-3 inches? These suckers can bite too I believe, supposedly similar to a wasp sting. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 2, 2006)

Dr Pies said:


> Looks like a nice sized spider. 2-3 inches? These suckers can bite too I believe, supposedly similar to a wasp sting. Thanks for the pics.



It looks about the same size as the chile rose, but actually the Tegenaria's legs are longer!
And its one  ferocious beast!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 2, 2006)

*My 2 y/o Daughter with her huge Tarantula!*

Yes, like father like daughter, she loves 'piders!






This is the closest she'll get to handling a t in a LONNNNG time!

I wonder what species this huge toy is based on:


----------



## Gigas (Oct 2, 2006)

God knows' but the manufacturer has more than likely gone for a brachypelma-esque design


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 2, 2006)

Underneath looks anatomically correct,, has the coxae impressions too(I think thats the right word,where the spiders legs meet the body)


----------



## james41777 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a ton of T.Domestica in my garage..sometimes bathtub..etc..lol
here's a pic.
not that good.. thx for looking.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure thats T domestica, its abdomen looks yellowish and its legs are a lot thicker. Maybe T gigantea?


----------



## Theraphosidae (Oct 3, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> I hope to rectify that by getting a better enclosure for him(a tall sweet jar as Tegenarias are like arboreals)


Personally i've noticed that _Tegenaria gigantea_ tend to be heavily arboreal, Whereas _Tegenaria domestica_ tend to be heavily terrestrial


----------



## james41777 (Oct 3, 2006)

o...............?


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Wel, heres the new enclosure for the Tegenaria:


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

and heres the spider himself,checking it out:


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

and you know, all this time Ive assumed he's a T domestica, but I had a close look at his palps, and comparing them in my spider book, which has line drawings of said organs, I then decided hes a T duellica, aka T gigantea(a synonym in Robert's book)













And Theraphosidae just mentioned that domesticas tend to be terrestrial while giganteas tend to be arboreal, well, this kinda makes sense now!


----------



## Tcrazy (Oct 4, 2006)

how big is that T.domestica


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Heres a pic of the palps from the world wider web:

http://www.micropics.org.uk/Agelenidae/Tegenaria/duellica/palp1.jpg

Whereas is domestica those spikes point towards the front of the palp.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

Tcrazy said:


> how big is that T.domestica


Well, the easy answer is pretty BIG!
If he were to spread his legs out he woiuld have a span of >2inches!

A ot bigger than a T domestica would be which is another thing makes me believe its T gigantea(duellica)


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 4, 2006)

*Chile rose eating!*

After a spell of non eating she's tackling a big cricket as I type!







(Excuse the poor picture quality. If I use the light on the camera phone she hides.)


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 6, 2006)

She seemed to struggle with such a large cricket, carrying it around with her and rearing up her front legs as if it was heavy and ciumbersome!
(In reality it was a little smaller than the T's body. i guess if it was too big she wouldnt take it.)


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 6, 2006)

And here she is sometime after the meal.


----------



## hicksybelfast (Oct 6, 2006)

any domestic spiders I find big enough I feed to my Ts especially my Geniculata as she thrives on them as soon as i put any in her enclosure se is straight away out of her burrow


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 6, 2006)

hicksybelfast said:


> any domestic spiders I find big enough I feed to my Ts especially my Geniculata as she thrives on them as soon as i put any in her enclosure se is straight away out of her burrow


Strange but that doesnt seem right to me-I love spiders too much!
:}


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 6, 2006)

I keep T.duellica and T.agrestis and I have to say that is definately a duellica. cause it is the same as my male duellica.. and he has nothing on my female! she can dispatch a full sized cricket with no troubles. and what amazing eggproducers! my T.agrestis laid 11 sacs in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gigas (Oct 6, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> my T.agrestis laid 11 sacs in 2 weeks.


oh man,  i've just mated my duelica, i thought this genus were 2-3 sac show!
do they make the sacsbefore or after winter?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 6, 2006)

well my duellica has 9 now and makes another for each cricket i give her.. and i dont know that season will stop it if you keep it inside.. amazing how well Tegenaria spp. have done considering they were brought here from europe huh?


----------



## Gigas (Oct 6, 2006)

Well being in europe i couldn't tell you how well they are doing over ther, but i do know they do well enough over here in pretty extreme conditions


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 6, 2006)

So do Tegenaria make eggsacs even when kept alone?
I have to say I rarely find a female, especially this time of year!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 6, 2006)

well my T.agrestis did. and so did my T.duellica I kept a male with the duellica but she doesnt even care he's in there .. not unless he comes after her food. they havent mated nothin.. she just ignores him and he wont come out of there.. so hey! anyways I dont know if they just mated or had it stored but I have hatched the agrestis and duellica already. so they were fertile when I got them. I cna get females year round here.. there are several kinds and VERY abundant.


----------



## Gigas (Oct 7, 2006)

Arachnophillist, interesting my duelica "shackep up" together for 3 days, with the male living in the web retreat with the female guarding the front, on the 3rd day she chased him out. i scooped him up kept him in a sepperate container for a day then released him into the females enclosure. he strummed away and they did the whole sideways mating thing and then he moved back in with her. I have since removed him and let him wonder around, on one occasion i even saw him feeding off a cricket in the females mandibles.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 7, 2006)

isnt it interesting how they seem to live otgether quite nicely.. for mine it seems he is simply not allowed to eat first.. but he always gets a meal when she is done. I actually caught a 2.75 inch female in my livingroom tonight!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

I wonder if a male domestica got put in with a duellica female they would mate and produce hybirds?
Is this sort of hybridisation common?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 7, 2006)

so many of the Tegenaria are so similar I wouldnt be surprised.. but I dont know that a T.domestica would be able to safely navigate a big female duellica.. but try it if you arent very attatched to your male.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh no i wont be experimenting on my male. Besides I only seem to find duellica around here, which is strange because when i lived further south it was all domestica!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 7, 2006)

interesting.. well here i get everything! my fav is the red Phiddupius sp. that live in my house... Its like they are drawn to my warm spider room with occasional loose crickets!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

*Video insert,T eating cricket*

Just registered to You Tube as photobucket wont let me upload vids, so here goes!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhVOYyjW7MY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, I cliked on you tube in advanced, aded the url in between the tags but all i see is a white square.


----------



## Gigas (Oct 7, 2006)

I did a bit clicking and editing, it says the vid is no longer available, how long ago did you put it up?


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

Its still there, im looking at it on the youtube site now!

This is my young Chilean Rose tarantula eating a cricket. 
Tags: chile   rose   tarantula   eating   cricket   spider 
Added: October 07, 2006, 11:41 AM 
Views: 1
Recorded: 2006-10-04 
Rating: This video has not yet been rated. Comments: 0 | Playlists: 0 
File: Chile rose eating.3gp 
Broadcast: Public Video | Status: Live!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

How about i just try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhVOYyjW7MY


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 9, 2006)

*BIG Tegenaria!*

Trying to give you an idea how big this one is!
Bear in mind the tape measure was closer to the camera than the spider was so its a little bigger!


----------



## Gigas (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks very male


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh he's certainly that.Thing is theres tons of spiders but I never find females!


----------



## Gigas (Oct 9, 2006)

With Tegenaria you have to go out in search of females, i have 2  roof tiles at the bottom of the garden lent up against a wall and i get manny under them.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 9, 2006)

do you not get the "funnels" around your house? the good ones are in the sweet safe spots.. like the retreat into the drain in a small space. I just find a very fine pice of grass or some termites or something to coax it out.. if you put a deli cup down ontop of the web it will seal it in there then you just lid it and voila! I find it funny that they are easier to find here where they are an introduced species.than there where they originated. my new F iI found running acrioss my livingroom is still so pale from her last molt her legs look blue!


----------



## Gigas (Oct 9, 2006)

I live with my parents and my mom likes everything clean so i am forced to take them out, its normally only small females we get inside, and very large males


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 9, 2006)

I see. well I get huge males inside. a couple years back was a good year for them and they were showing up at 4" plus.. crawling across cielings and everything it was pretty crazy.. more like 2-3" this year.. but I catch my females oputside.. in the rockwall or beside the house. do you guys coax them out of funnels to catch them? I have found the BEST ones are in parks around here.. they live in the old growth tree stumps that are still around here.. and there are dozens of them.. its like a giant spider tower.. and those ones seem to be very voracious!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh we get the funnels i the shed, thats where i found this one. Im not looking for females in particular, Im just wondering why theres more males than females, and thats all the species I find(Apart from a wolf spider I found carrying an egg sac)


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 10, 2006)

I decided to let the Tegenaria go back where i found it, as when mature tey dont live for very long, so its only fair he should have a chance at wild life.

And heres a new pic of my rosea;here shes climbing ontop of her hide out. she gets very active at times, quite funny to watch!


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 12, 2006)

*My newest spider!(4 pics)*

This is Scotophaeus blackwalli, or Mouse Spider. These are commonly found in and aroud the house and they have a velvety black appearnace to their opisthosoma giving them their common name.
I caught one and put it in a small tank with just vermiculite at first, and it made webbing straight away before eating a cricket-make yourself at home my friend!
I then added half a plant pot and it disappeared, these like to burrow!
I thought I'd lost it or it had gotten abducted by 8 legged aliens but then it surfaced onto of the pot loooking newly molted!


----------



## Becky (Nov 13, 2006)

mouse spiders!! They're brilliant! I want one!!! I've never seen one  we get loads of wolf spiders in our house..walking on the walls and ceilings lol only tiny ones... cute though


----------



## Gigas (Nov 13, 2006)

Pfft if you want some becky i can send you a million next summer


----------



## Becky (Nov 13, 2006)

lol thanks chris  how big r they?


----------



## Gigas (Nov 13, 2006)

1-2cm Legspan


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 13, 2006)

Becky said:


> lol thanks chris  how big r they?


These are members of the Gnaphosidae family and the females are about 10-12mm 'head to butt',males about 8-9mm
(N.B. the spider book I have (Collins Spiders, Michael J. Roberts 1996)  measures from chelicerae to spinnerettes, not legspan)


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 13, 2006)

*pre molt?*

couple of new pics of my T. I was determined to get a clear shot and so popped the lid off.
I wont get her out on my hand yet, shes far too small!
You reckon shes due to molt?


----------



## Becky (Nov 15, 2006)

Slings tend to go darker in colour all over, and if they go bald, when the patch goes black then be prepared for a moult  also the typical refusing food and drinking lots are signs aswell.. nice T


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Becky, this ones a gannet! It had a different meal yetserday too! In with the crickets was a beetle larvae, a wolly bear theyre called, and when I put it in the tank it burrowed, and i thoght,well thats the end of that. Later that evening my T was seen munching on it!


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 24, 2006)

*I got a new T!*

Just arrived in the post, one baby White Knee,(A geniculata)  to be called Squeak!

Any hints,tips and  info on this species gratefully recieved!


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Tegenaria,

This specie is a must, IMO, they are one of the most nice looking Ts in the hobby, eat like pigs, grow quite fast and get pretty big when adults.

Nice chice for sure, gook luck with your new friend. :clap:


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 24, 2006)

I forgot to say, It will get the typical colors very soon. Arround 3-4cm they will look like the adults.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 24, 2006)

TheNatural said:


> Hi Tegenaria,
> 
> This specie is a must, IMO, they are one of the most nice looking Ts in the hobby, eat like pigs, grow quite fast and get pretty big when adults.
> 
> Nice chice for sure, gook luck with your new friend. :clap:


Thanks for that, heres hoping he settles in OK...


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 25, 2006)

Managed to get a close view of him/her this morning, can just make out banding on the legs, and check out that rump!


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 30, 2006)

Here he/she is munching on a Mealworm whie taking a bath!


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi tegenaria, thanks for your comments in my pic thread.  

I also use smalls stones or gravel to help my lings to access water, it really helps them and creates a natural looking.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 30, 2006)

He's doing something weird at the moment!
Its coming up to 1am and I just noticed him,looks like he's rearing up to his water dish and piling all the substrate into a corner at the back of it, against that side of the tank, very strange!
Could he be digging for a mealworm that burrowed, and he can feel its vibrtations?


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 1, 2006)

Just had a look at Pip, my chile rose juve.
She will probably molt in a couple of weeks so I have taken her out, removed any crickets, and put her back in her tank.

Mirror patch showing, something I'd not heard of until today!


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 1, 2006)

hi man, its pretty fat I gues it will mot soon but dont forget that G rosea is an unpredictable specie


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 1, 2006)

BTW whats your name?


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 1, 2006)

TheNatural said:


> BTW whats your name?


Just call me Larry


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 1, 2006)

TheNatural said:


> hi man, its pretty fat I gues it will mot soon but dont forget that G rosea is an unpredictable specie


Oh yes, boy is she unpredictable! I tried to get her onto my hand as she keeps looking like she wants to come for a walk, but she wouldnt come to me, just clung to her hidey hole instead!


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 3, 2006)

Am a litte concerend for my white knee. Last night I noticed he'd cleared a hole in the vermiculite just near the mouth of his hideout, and all the water from the bowl had been soaked up. This morning he wasnt moving so i lifted the pot he was under and nudged him. Reluctantly he moved. Half hour later he'd moved deeper into the pot.
I got a substrate block for him(coir block) and I have to soak it in warm water thern mold into the tank. But its a tiny weeny tank(crix box) so Im gonna have to break a bit off so I dont waste it all.


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, I just checked again and couldnt find him at first. Then i noticed he was right at the back of the 'tank'.
He's foolin me!


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 31, 2006)

My little White Knee died during a molt, quite a common occurence apparently


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 3, 2007)

Following the sad death of my White Knee, Mary from arachnophiles kindly sent me a P.cambridgei!
Unbeleiveably fast little buger it is too. I opened the canister it was in to transfer it to its tank and it shot straight up my arm! I oput it back in and it went up the other arm! Was worried I was gonna lose it,never known one so fast, apart from a Tegenaria I had!








She also sent me two others which was a pleasant surpise!
One is a curly hair sling,B.albopilosum,very small!







and the other is a Yamaia sp Koh Samui, which I hadnt even heard of till yesterday!

Gobsmacked!!


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 5, 2007)

*underside of cambridgei*

Heres a shot of the underside of my juve cambridgei. It does hide a lot but if you sit and wait, ocasionally it will come out and give you a photo op.!


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 8, 2007)

couple more shots, she has nice feathering on the legs, very cool!







I think he  could do with being in a taller container?


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 31, 2007)

My Cambridgei in new enclosure


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 31, 2007)

Pip the Chile rose juv after some serious webbing!


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 31, 2007)

And yesterday I caught another of my namesakes :razz:


----------



## Tegenaria (Feb 18, 2007)

*Pip molted!*

Hurray, after 6 months she molts!
And has developed stripes on the legs-looks like a T now!


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 18, 2007)

COngrats!! Whats the molting dates on your rosie? How big is it now? Isn't it great when your little ones begin to grow up.


----------



## Tegenaria (Feb 18, 2007)

Novak said:


> COngrats!! Whats the molting dates on your rosie? How big is it now? Isn't it great when your little ones begin to grow up.


Well, first molt with me was late August,6 months ago.
Current LS is about 2 inches but it will expand as she grows into her new skin


----------



## Tegenaria (Feb 21, 2007)

Got a couple more oics after coaxing her out, shes become skittish after the molt!
she looks biger today ,like she's fillled out!


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 20, 2007)

*My new little fella*

Heres a shot from today of my adult Red Knee

Is about 5 inch across and just settling in.


----------



## x-fan (Apr 21, 2007)

Holly mother of all tarantulas )) What a BIG girl ))) I  love big butts


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 21, 2007)

Lets hope it is a girl eh. Oh and k like big butts too


----------



## Tegenaria (Apr 22, 2007)

a couple more pics of Spidey-I just love this T!


----------



## Kagekumo (Apr 24, 2007)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
My next T is definitetly a B. smithi


----------



## Tegenaria (May 6, 2007)

Just saw Hawk,my P.cambridgei out and hes made a new web tube, he obviously doesnt fit too well behind the bark anymore! Looks all mossy green now and is about 3 inch across.







and heres Pip my Chile rose juve, who has ben overtaken by Hawk above, but may be due a molt soon as she looks fit to burst!


----------



## Yuki (May 9, 2007)

OH MY look at that butt of hers... very cute tho, I like it when they have big butts.


----------



## Tegenaria (Jun 30, 2007)

Rehomed my Yamia yesterday, still a tiny little thing about the size of a big Mouse spider(Scotophaeus)












And heres a shot of Hawk the P.camb with locust-getting to be a big un now!


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 3, 2007)

*My Curly hair*

He molted twice in June and is now looking like a curly hair and catching the chile rose up in size!
I thought Brachy's were slow growing?


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jul 3, 2007)

I didn't have time to go through all your pictures and the comments, so I'm not sure if anyone asked yet, but have you powerfed your B. smithi and G. rosea?


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 5, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> I didn't have time to go through all your pictures and the comments, so I'm not sure if anyone asked yet, but have you powerfed your B. smithi and G. rosea?


Im not sure what you mean by powerfed but I have just fed them normally, couple of crickets a week.
The smithi came to me recently as adult and has hardly eaten since, very fussy eater.


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 5, 2007)

*G.rosea third molt*

I was just talking about her on another site and I had a quick look to see she's molted at last!


----------



## Tegenaria (Jul 12, 2007)

*Cute eh!*

Our latest addition, 4 legs rather than 8....
























Lady our 7 week old JR pup


----------



## pedro041484 (Jul 12, 2007)

wow! i love big butts too!! very nice:worship:


----------

